# Canada pays 10.5 million dollar settlement with Al-Qaeda Terrorist



## eagle1462010

Canada settles out of court in a Civil suit from a Canadian who fought with Al-Qaeda Terrorist as a teenager.

He killed an American Soldier.  Was put in Gitmo.......and now is a Millionaire paid for by the Taxpayers of Canada.

Federal government officially apologizes to Omar Khadr

The federal government officially apologized to Omar Khadr on Friday for the role Canadian security officials played in the abuses he suffered as a teenage prisoner of the U.S. military at Guantanamo Bay, Cuba.

The written apology came after Ottawa paid $10.5-million to the former child soldier to settle a $20-million civil lawsuit over violations of Mr. Khadr’s rights as a Canadian citizen.

The Khadr $10.5 Million and Ruling Class Rot

The Canadian government will pay $10.5 million to Omar Khadr, 30, a Canadian-born al-Qaeda militant who _*killed an American soldier, Sgt. Christopher Speer in a 2002 firefight in Afghanistan*_. In addition to the $10.5 million, Khadr will get an apology from the Canadian government. The case marks a stark contrast to the Canadian experience.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Speer Kids' Fund
*In 2010, a jury sentenced Khadr to 40 years in prison for his war crimes. But after serving less than two years of that sentence, Khadr was released to Canada*, where liberal parole laws mean he will be free to walk out of prison within months.

We must not forget the real victims in this terrible story: the children of Sgt. Speer, Taryn and Tanner, who had their father stolen away from them. 

This campaign is a way for Canadians, and people around the world, to do something constructive in the face of the horror of Khadr's act of murder and the injustice of his early release.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hillary Clinton Cheered his release.  Released by Obama.

In Emails, Hillary Clinton Praised the Release of Guantanamo Detainee Omar Khadr | VICE News

The Clinton emails reveal that top Clinton officials called then–Canadian foreign minister John Baird to work out terms of Khadr's transfer. (Khadr is a Canadian citizen.) 

"Hooray! Thanks for the call to FM [foreign minister] Baird!" Koh wrote to Clinton and advisers Jacob Sullivan and Cheryl Mills.

The emails, under the subject line, "Omar Khadr is going home to Canada from Guantanamo," celebrated Khadr's release.

"Gtmo is 1 down!! Yayy [sic]!!" Koh wrote after he was sent a Miami Herald news report from Alan Kessel, then the legal adviser for the Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade in Ontario, alerting him about Khadr's release.

"Good work all around," responded Daniel Fried, then-State Department special envoy for Guantanamo closure.


----------



## polarbear

The Canadian Government tried to block Obama`s decision to transfer the convicted murderer Omar Khadr to a prison in Canada to serve his sentence.
However a liberal appeals court judge overturned the then conservative Canadian Government's  attempt  to refuse the repatriation of  this scumbag.
Thus on Sept 29 2012 Khadr was flown to Canada  where he filed a  20 million $ law suit against the Canadian Government for "failing to protect his constitutional rights" after his father a Taliban affiliate took him to Afghanistan to carry out his wishes.
There he succeeded in killing  US Sgt. Christopher Speer but was captured in the process and wound up in Guantanamo Bay.
He accepted an eight-year sentence, not including time served, with the possibility of a transfer to Canada after at least one year to serve the remainder of the sentence
That deal was struck between this scumbag and the other scumbags, the Obama administration . The then conservative Government of Canada had no say in it.
Along came the Liberal's Justin Trudeau. His first act was to quadruple the federal budget deficit and soon after the 10 million $ payout to Khadr.
While the widow of Christopher Speer is still in limbo waiting for now liberal Government to enforce a US$134 million Utah judgment in Canada......and while the fake news media in both countries dowses their audience in hard luck stories how we are mistreating our Islamic minority and other assorted ethnic minority groups who shield those who murder even whole  batches of  people that happen to be a majority in the countries that gave them a home.


----------



## Penelope

No the Bush admin refused.


----------



## Kosh

Penelope said:


> No the Bush admin refused.



Bush defense noted from the far left drones!

Then again during the Obama years these drones still believed Bush was president..


----------



## polarbear

Penelope said:


> No the Bush admin refused.


He sure did....refuse to shut down Guantanamo Bay where Khadr would still be if it were not for Obama
Bush Decides to Keep Guantánamo Open
*Bush Decides to Keep Guantánamo Open*
By STEVEN LEE MYERSOCT. 20, 2008
Obama: We need to close Guantanamo Bay
_WASHINGTON—President Obama said Tuesday that his administration would re-engage Congress on closing the U.S. military-run detention center at Guantanamo Bay, calling the facility a "recruitment tool for extremists" and suggesting it is undermining U.S. security.
"It needs to be closed," Obama said at a White House news conference marking the first 100 days of his second term. "I'm going to go back at this."
Obama had vowed in his 2008 presidential campaign to close Guantanamo during his first year in office but failed to get it done in his first term._
on Sept 29 2012 Khadr was flown to Canada where he filed a 20 million $ law suit against the Canadian Government for "failing to protect his constitutional rights"
And who was President on *Thursday , July 02, 2015 - 5:32 PM ?*
Utah judge awards $134M in suit over death of soldiers
And now Obama's darling :




 Is smiling from ear to ear :




While the Taliban and the rest of this scum slits throats from ear to ear
Trump would have settled this case in a more cost effective way.
A Tomahawk Cruise missile costs about 1.5 million and a Hellfire missile only $115 000.
The MOAB he dropped costs about $ 170 000 and took out a whole clusterfuck of Khadrs

_
_


----------



## Penelope

> For me – I reported on the case from the time of my first trip to Guantanamo in February 2008 to the former terror suspect’s sentencing hearing in October 2010 – Khadr owes more to Bill than to any other advocate.
> 
> Together with supporting counsel Rebecca Snyder, currently Commander in U.S. Navy Reserves,* Bill filed motion after motion aimed at seeing the court proceedings outlast the former Republican administration of President George W. Bush, which he considered to be unsympathetic to Khadr’s cause. *He achieved that, and Khadr eventually got a plea deal that returned him to Canada and saved him from facing decades more behind bars.
> 
> Bill Kuebler, Pentagon-appointed lawyer who fought for Omar Khadr, has died at 44


----------



## Toro

This settlement has nothing to do with the Obama administration.

It has to do with the Canadian government concluding that Khadr's constitutional rights were violated.


----------



## Penelope

Probably the US should fund the lawsuit itself:

"Any alien unlawful enemy combatant is subject to trial by military commission under chapter 47A — Military Commissions (of the Military Commissions Act of 2006 (10 U.S.C. 948a (Section 1, Subchapter I))). The definition of unlawful and lawful enemy combatant is given in Chapter 47A—Military commission: Subchapter I--General provisions: Sec. 948a. Definitions

:"The term 'unlawful enemy combatant' means —

(i) a person who has engaged in hostilities or who has purposefully and materially supported hostilities against the United States or its co-belligerents who is not a lawful enemy combatant (including a person who is part of the Taliban, al-Qaida, or associated forces); or

(ii) a person who, before, on, or after the date of the enactment of the Military Commissions Act of 2006, has been determined to be an unlawful enemy combatant by a Combatant Status Review Tribunal or another competent tribunal established under the authority of the President or the Secretary of Defense."

...

"The term 'lawful enemy combatant' means a person who is —

(A) a member of the regular forces of a State party engaged in hostilities against the United States;

(B) a member of a militia, volunteer corps, or organized resistance movement belonging to a State party engaged in such hostilities, which are under responsible command, wear a fixed distinctive sign recognizable at a distance, carry their arms openly, and abide by the law of war; or

(C) a member of a regular armed force who professes allegiance to a government engaged in such hostilities, but not recognized by the United States."

_— Law No: 109-366 (summary)_

The Act also defines an alien as "a person who is not a citizen of the United States", and a co-belligerent to mean "any State or armed force joining and directly engaged with the United States in hostilities or directly supporting hostilities against a common enemy."

Military Commissions Act of 2006 - Wikipedia

In _Boumediene v. Bush_ (2008), the US Supreme Court held that the MCA was unconstitutional as it restricted detainees' use of habeas corpus and access to the federal courts. It determined that detainees could have access to federal courts to hear habeas corpus petitions, to restore the protection of the Constitution.


----------



## Penelope

Christopher Speer widow like any widow should understand that their spouses life is in danger whenever he/she goes into another country to try and overrun their government.  There are thousands of widows due to  the Afghanistan and Iraq war.  As far as I know we have not had the draft for decades. I am sure she is being taken care of like the other widows and children who become fatherless.


----------



## Penelope

polarbear said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> He sure did....refuse to shut down Guantanamo Bay where Khadr would still be if it were not for Obama
> Bush Decides to Keep Guantánamo Open
> *Bush Decides to Keep Guantánamo Open*
> By STEVEN LEE MYERSOCT. 20, 2008
> Obama: We need to close Guantanamo Bay
> _WASHINGTON—President Obama said Tuesday that his administration would re-engage Congress on closing the U.S. military-run detention center at Guantanamo Bay, calling the facility a "recruitment tool for extremists" and suggesting it is undermining U.S. security.
> "It needs to be closed," Obama said at a White House news conference marking the first 100 days of his second term. "I'm going to go back at this."
> Obama had vowed in his 2008 presidential campaign to close Guantanamo during his first year in office but failed to get it done in his first term._
> on Sept 29 2012 Khadr was flown to Canada where he filed a 20 million $ law suit against the Canadian Government for "failing to protect his constitutional rights"
> And who was President on *Thursday , July 02, 2015 - 5:32 PM ?*
> Utah judge awards $134M in suit over death of soldiers
> And now Obama's darling :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is smiling from ear to ear :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Taliban and the rest of this scum slits throats from ear to ear
> Trump would have settled this case in a more cost effective way.
> A Tomahawk Cruise missile costs about 1.5 million and a Hellfire missile only $115 000.
> The MOAB he dropped costs about $ 170 000 and took out a whole clusterfuck of Khadrs
Click to expand...


If T does anything like that , the world is watching, and maybe someone will drop one on us.  We invade other countries and expect none of our military to get killed or mained. Are you for real?


----------



## polarbear

Penelope said:


> For me – I reported on the case from the time of my first trip to Guantanamo in February 2008 to the former terror suspect’s sentencing hearing in October 2010 – Khadr owes more to Bill than to any other advocate.
> 
> Together with supporting counsel Rebecca Snyder, currently Commander in U.S. Navy Reserves,* Bill filed motion after motion aimed at seeing the court proceedings outlast the former Republican administration of President George W. Bush, which he considered to be unsympathetic to Khadr’s cause. *He achieved that, and Khadr eventually got a plea deal that returned him to Canada and saved him from facing decades more behind bars.
> 
> Bill Kuebler, Pentagon-appointed lawyer who fought for Omar Khadr, has died at 44
Click to expand...

It takes a liberal bitch like you to pin Obama's policy fuckups on someone way down the chain of command.
I assume it's quite alright to call you a bitch because you were quick to come to Schumer's defense when he called a flight attendant a bitch because she asked him to switch off his cellphone:
Schumer calls flight attendant who told him to turn off cell phone ‘bitch’
_And he didn't exactly call her a bitch did he, maybe she was bitchy._
But you can't hack it if  someone calls you a bitch_. _Bitches like you sit here enjoying the protection while dragging the very people who make sure you are protected through the dirt.
It is hilarious to see a bitch like you defending another bitch, Frau Merkel who has seen to it that anyone who downplays the ordeal of Jews is sent to prison.
Here is why you would be in jail if you were living inside the EU instead of inside the borders Trump vowed to protect
Your post:
The Manson family was really a story about Jesus
_There was no grand scheme to get rid of the Jews, but the rich religious jews in Poland started a trade war with Germany, the German Jews liked Germany._
There are dozens of revisionists sitting in Germany's jails and outstanding arrest warrants for British and American citizens who claimed what you claim...that the Wannsee Conference resolution the "final solution of the Jewish problem" was not a grand scheme to get rid of Jews...and in addition to that; your comment about the rich Jews having started a trade war...is almost exactly the same thing Adolf Hitler said in his speeches


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Penelope said:


> No the Bush admin refused.




Omar Khadr will die as will his entire terrorist family as will the entire Trudeau government who just gave financial aid to enemies of the United States, they are all legitimate targets now and none of them are safe.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

polarbear said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me – I reported on the case from the time of my first trip to Guantanamo in February 2008 to the former terror suspect’s sentencing hearing in October 2010 – Khadr owes more to Bill than to any other advocate.
> 
> Together with supporting counsel Rebecca Snyder, currently Commander in U.S. Navy Reserves,* Bill filed motion after motion aimed at seeing the court proceedings outlast the former Republican administration of President George W. Bush, which he considered to be unsympathetic to Khadr’s cause. *He achieved that, and Khadr eventually got a plea deal that returned him to Canada and saved him from facing decades more behind bars.
> 
> Bill Kuebler, Pentagon-appointed lawyer who fought for Omar Khadr, has died at 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes a liberal bitch like you
Click to expand...


She's not a bitch she's a terrorist cock sucking kunt.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Penelope said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> He sure did....refuse to shut down Guantanamo Bay where Khadr would still be if it were not for Obama
> Bush Decides to Keep Guantánamo Open
> *Bush Decides to Keep Guantánamo Open*
> By STEVEN LEE MYERSOCT. 20, 2008
> Obama: We need to close Guantanamo Bay
> _WASHINGTON—President Obama said Tuesday that his administration would re-engage Congress on closing the U.S. military-run detention center at Guantanamo Bay, calling the facility a "recruitment tool for extremists" and suggesting it is undermining U.S. security.
> "It needs to be closed," Obama said at a White House news conference marking the first 100 days of his second term. "I'm going to go back at this."
> Obama had vowed in his 2008 presidential campaign to close Guantanamo during his first year in office but failed to get it done in his first term._
> on Sept 29 2012 Khadr was flown to Canada where he filed a 20 million $ law suit against the Canadian Government for "failing to protect his constitutional rights"
> And who was President on *Thursday , July 02, 2015 - 5:32 PM ?*
> Utah judge awards $134M in suit over death of soldiers
> And now Obama's darling :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is smiling from ear to ear :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Taliban and the rest of this scum slits throats from ear to ear
> Trump would have settled this case in a more cost effective way.
> A Tomahawk Cruise missile costs about 1.5 million and a Hellfire missile only $115 000.
> The MOAB he dropped costs about $ 170 000 and took out a whole clusterfuck of Khadrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If T does anything like that , the world is watching, and maybe someone will drop one on us.  We invade other countries and expect none of our military to get killed or mained. Are you for real?
Click to expand...


His surrogates will act on his behalf no member of the Khadr terror family or Trudeau government is safe, they are all legitimate targets for extrajudicial assassination.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Penelope said:


> Christopher Speer widow like any widow should understand that their spouses life is in danger whenever he/she goes into another country to try and overrun their government.



They attacked us not once but several times you stupid bitch.  The Taliban was just as responsible for 9-11 as AQ, AQ was part of the Taliban government they had a seat on the Taliban ministry of defense, AQ formed the Taliban 055 brigade, and the Taliban gave AQ a base of operations from which to plan, train for, and launch attacks against the United States.

Khadr is not long for this world and hopefully Trudeau's widow is well taken care of as well.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Penelope said:


> Probably the US should fund the lawsuit itself:
> 
> In _Boumediene v. Bush_ (2008), the US Supreme Court held that the MCA was unconstitutional as it restricted detainees' use of habeas corpus and access to the federal courts. It determined that detainees could have access to federal courts to hear habeas corpus petitions, to restore the protection of the Constitution.



You are one dumb bitch the MCA of 2009 amended the original MCA allowing it to pass Constitutional mustard, the Boumendeine V. Bush case did not allow for or mandate federal trial of suspected unlawful alien combatant detainees it only mmandated habeaus corpus reviews by federal courts to insure there was adequate evidence to continue military detention which in Omar Khadrs case there was.  His trial by military commission occurred 2 years after the Boumendeine decision and was perfectly Constitutional.


----------



## Penelope

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the US should fund the lawsuit itself:
> 
> In _Boumediene v. Bush_ (2008), the US Supreme Court held that the MCA was unconstitutional as it restricted detainees' use of habeas corpus and access to the federal courts. It determined that detainees could have access to federal courts to hear habeas corpus petitions, to restore the protection of the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one dumb bitch the MCA of 2009 amended the original MCA allowing it to pass Constitutional mustard, the Boumendeine V. Bush case did not allow for or mandate federal trial of suspected unlawful alien combatant detainees it only mmandated habeaus corpus reviews by federal courts to insure there was adequate evidence to continue military detention which in Omar Khadrs case there was.  His trial by military commission occurred 2 years after the Boumendeine decision and was perfectly Constitutional.
Click to expand...


He was considered an enemy combatant under Bush. He had no rights, other than murder of a soldier, not as a POW, but as an civilian causing a murder . His confession was also coerced. There is no evidence he even threw the grenade as he was wounded.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Penelope said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the US should fund the lawsuit itself:
> 
> In _Boumediene v. Bush_ (2008), the US Supreme Court held that the MCA was unconstitutional as it restricted detainees' use of habeas corpus and access to the federal courts. It determined that detainees could have access to federal courts to hear habeas corpus petitions, to restore the protection of the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one dumb bitch the MCA of 2009 amended the original MCA allowing it to pass Constitutional mustard, the Boumendeine V. Bush case did not allow for or mandate federal trial of suspected unlawful alien combatant detainees it only mmandated habeaus corpus reviews by federal courts to insure there was adequate evidence to continue military detention which in Omar Khadrs case there was.  His trial by military commission occurred 2 years after the Boumendeine decision and was perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was considered an enemy combatant under Bush. He has no rights, other than murder of a soldier, not as a POW, but as an civilian causing a murder . His confession was also coerced. There is no evidence he even threw the grenade as he was wounded.
Click to expand...


He was not a POW or a civilian you stupid bitch he was an alien unlawful combatant and was only entitled to Article 3 protections of the Geneva Conventions which he received, he was not entitled to civilian trial he was entitled to habeas corpus and trial by military commission which he also received.  The evidence that he threw the grenade is his confession, there is no evidence that his confession or guilty plea were coerced.


----------



## Moonglow

polarbear said:


> The Canadian Government tried to block Obama`s decision to transfer the convicted murderer Omar Khadr to a prison in Canada to serve his sentence.
> However a liberal appeals court judge overturned the then conservative Canadian Government's  attempt  to refuse the repatriation of  this scumbag.
> Thus on Sept 29 2012 Khadr was flown to Canada  where he filed a  20 million $ law suit against the Canadian Government for "failing to protect his constitutional rights" after his father a Taliban affiliate took him to Afghanistan to carry out his wishes.
> There he succeeded in killing  US Sgt. Christopher Speer but was captured in the process and wound up in Guantanamo Bay.
> He accepted an eight-year sentence, not including time served, with the possibility of a transfer to Canada after at least one year to serve the remainder of the sentence
> That deal was struck between this scumbag and the other scumbags, the Obama administration . The then conservative Government of Canada had no say in it.
> Along came the Liberal's Justin Trudeau. His first act was to quadruple the federal budget deficit and soon after the 10 million $ payout to Khadr.
> While the widow of Christopher Speer is still in limbo waiting for now liberal Government to enforce a US$134 million Utah judgment in Canada......and while the fake news media in both countries dowses their audience in hard luck stories how we are mistreating our Islamic minority and other assorted ethnic minority groups who shield those who murder even whole  batches of  people that happen to be a majority in the countries that gave them a home.


Since you know so much about shit slinging and finger pointing, are you at all educated in the legal aspect of the case?


----------



## bodecea

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar Khadr will die as will his entire terrorist family as will the entire Trudeau government who just gave financial aid to enemies of the United States, they are all legitimate targets now and none of them are safe.
Click to expand...

Oooooo!   A toughie!   What are you personally going to do?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar Khadr will die as will his entire terrorist family as will the entire Trudeau government who just gave financial aid to enemies of the United States, they are all legitimate targets now and none of them are safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo!   A toughie!   What are you personally going to do?
Click to expand...


Not make direct statements of specific intent to murder someone over the internet so terrorist sympathizing scum like you can report me to authorities.


----------



## polarbear

Penelope said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> He sure did....refuse to shut down Guantanamo Bay where Khadr would still be if it were not for Obama
> Bush Decides to Keep Guantánamo Open
> *Bush Decides to Keep Guantánamo Open*
> By STEVEN LEE MYERSOCT. 20, 2008
> Obama: We need to close Guantanamo Bay
> _WASHINGTON—President Obama said Tuesday that his administration would re-engage Congress on closing the U.S. military-run detention center at Guantanamo Bay, calling the facility a "recruitment tool for extremists" and suggesting it is undermining U.S. security.
> "It needs to be closed," Obama said at a White House news conference marking the first 100 days of his second term. "I'm going to go back at this."
> Obama had vowed in his 2008 presidential campaign to close Guantanamo during his first year in office but failed to get it done in his first term._
> on Sept 29 2012 Khadr was flown to Canada where he filed a 20 million $ law suit against the Canadian Government for "failing to protect his constitutional rights"
> And who was President on *Thursday , July 02, 2015 - 5:32 PM ?*
> Utah judge awards $134M in suit over death of soldiers
> And now Obama's darling :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is smiling from ear to ear :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Taliban and the rest of this scum slits throats from ear to ear
> Trump would have settled this case in a more cost effective way.
> A Tomahawk Cruise missile costs about 1.5 million and a Hellfire missile only $115 000.
> The MOAB he dropped costs about $ 170 000 and took out a whole clusterfuck of Khadrs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If T does anything like that , the world is watching, and maybe someone will drop one on us.  We invade other countries and expect none of our military to get killed or mained. Are you for real?
Click to expand...

You live under a rock? He already did !
And the Russians scrammed to get the f- out of the way when they were put on notice that 59 cruise missiles are on their way to Shayrat air base"
*We invade other countries and expect none of our military to get killed or mained*
"Mained"? None of the people in France, England, Germany or Sweden got "mained" because they invaded another country.
Taimour Abdulwahab al-Abdaly deliberately killed and "mained" children in Stockholm and so did the other Muslim bastard in Manchester. That one cooked his Ammonium Nitrate/ Diesel fuel and stank up the entire Building inhabited by Muslims for several weeks before the attack. None complained about the stench but dollars to donuts many of them knew from their fav-internet sites how to make an IED and that it's not very likely that somebody stank up their building because he was using Diesel instead of cooking oil to deep fry fish and chips. So who invaded who in Sweden ?
The Muslim extremists are invading us;  first by stealth and during Obama's term right out in the open.
Am I for real ?...asks a dizzy bitch who has no idea what its like in the line of fire unless maybe somebody shoves the barrel of a gun down your loud mouth to shut you up while they rape you in one of their sanctuaries.
Maybe you should get some of these on ebay....just in case:
German designer creates 'anti-rape pants' after sexual assaults in Germany
the market of deterrence'
*German designer creates ‘anti-rape pants’ after spate of sexual assaults in Cologne at New Year*
A lock prevents the pants being torn down while the alarm sounds if they are cut


----------



## polarbear

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar Khadr will die as will his entire terrorist family as will the entire Trudeau government who just gave financial aid to enemies of the United States, they are all legitimate targets now and none of them are safe.
Click to expand...

If they were in Tel Aviv  instead of Toronto you could bet on it !


----------



## Montrovant

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar Khadr will die as will his entire terrorist family as will the entire Trudeau government who just gave financial aid to enemies of the United States, they are all legitimate targets now and none of them are safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo!   A toughie!   What are you personally going to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not make direct statements of specific intent to murder someone over the internet so terrorist sympathizing scum like you can report me to authorities.
Click to expand...


Because non-specific threats against the members of the Canadian government is acceptable?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Montrovant said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar Khadr will die as will his entire terrorist family as will the entire Trudeau government who just gave financial aid to enemies of the United States, they are all legitimate targets now and none of them are safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo!   A toughie!   What are you personally going to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not make direct statements of specific intent to murder someone over the internet so terrorist sympathizing scum like you can report me to authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because non-specific threats against the members of the Canadian government is acceptable?
Click to expand...


In the U.S. it is.  Trudeau gave $10 million in financial aid to AQ, he deserves to die.


----------



## polarbear

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bush admin refused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar Khadr will die as will his entire terrorist family as will the entire Trudeau government who just gave financial aid to enemies of the United States, they are all legitimate targets now and none of them are safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo!   A toughie!   What are you personally going to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not make direct statements of specific intent to murder someone over the internet so terrorist sympathizing scum like you can report me to authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because non-specific threats against the members of the Canadian government is acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the U.S. it is.  Trudeau gave $10 million in financial aid to AQ, he deserves to die.
Click to expand...

Nah Trudeau is just naive but a a true gentleman. I did meet him in person while he campaigned and he invited me up on the stage from where he addressed a large gathering on the Indian Reservation where I lived till my (Native American Wife) died. I asked him some very direct questions to which he gave some very honest answers and made promises that he did keep. Had I asked him about Khadr he would have answered truthfully I am sure but none of that came up during the entire campaign.I wanted to know if he was for building the Keystone pipeline and he explained for almost 15 minutes that it would benefit Canadians...which took a lot of guts to say in an Indian Reservation with next to no police protection and knowing how much of a hot button issue that is among the Ojibwe Nations.  He has guts and although I totally disagree with most of his policies I can't help but admire Justin because of that. Hey he was challenged to a fist fight by one of our conservative Senators who had a black belt...while all Trudeau had were ballet lessons. I lost quite a few bucks when Justin KO'd Brazeau:
After what he did regarding Khadr I would like to have a go at him but he would quite likely finish me off much the same as Brazeau....so I`ll just have to do it the old fashioned way at the ballot box.

He is not a liar like Obama was. just a bit misguided


----------



## protectionist

A *former Guantanamo Bay prisoner who pleaded guilty to killing a U.S. soldier in Afghanistan received a multimillion-dollar payment from Canada*, a government official said Thursday.

The official told the Associated Press that Omar Khadr had been given the money. A separate government official also familiar with the deal, which is expected to be announced Friday, said Khadr was given about $8 million.

Canada and Khadr’s lawyers negotiated the terms last month, based on a 2010 court ruling that Canadian officials violated his rights at Guantanamo.

The Canadian Supreme Court ruled that Canadian intelligence obtained evidence from Khadr under “oppressive circumstances,” such as sleep deprivation, during interrogations at the detention center in 2003, and then shared that evidence with U.S. officials.

Khadr was 15 when he was captured by U.S. troops following a firefight at a suspected Al Qaeda compound in Afghanistan that resulted in the death of U.S. Special Forces medic, U.S. Army Sgt. First Class Christopher Speer. Khadr, who was suspected of throwing the grenade that killed Speer, was taken to Guantanamo and ultimately charged with war crimes by a military commission.

The Canadian-born Khadr pleaded guilty in 2010 to charges that included murder and was sentences to eight years plus the time he had already spent in custody. He returned to Canada two years later to serve the remainder of his sentence and was released in May 2015 pending an appeal of his guilty plea, which he said was made under duress.

His lawyers filed a $20 million wrongful imprisonment lawsuit against the Canadian government, arguing the government violated international law by not protecting its own citizen and conspired with the U.S. in its abuse of Khadr.

The widow of Speer and another American soldier blinded by the grenade in Afghanistan filed  a wrongful death and injury lawsuit against Khadr in 2014 fearing Khadr might get his hands on money from his $20 million wrongful imprisonment lawsuit. A U.S. judge granted $134.2 million in damages in 2015, but the plaintiffs acknowledged then that there was little chance they would collect any of the money from Khadr because he lives in Canada.

Khadr's lawyers have long said he was pushed into war by his father, Ahmed Said Khadr, whose family stayed with Usama bin Laden briefly when Omar Khadr was a boy. Khadr's Egyptian-born father was killed in 2003 when a Pakistani military helicopter shelled the house where he was staying with senior Al Qaeda operatives.

After his 2015 release from prison in Alberta, Omar Khadr apologized to the families of the victims. He said he rejects violent jihad, and wants a fresh start to finish his education and work in health care. He currently resides in an apartment in Edmonton, Alberta.

Well, isn't that nice ?  The jihadist lunatic has apologized (Note:  apologies are designed for the benefit of the apologizer)  Is Kahadr so apologetic that he is giving some of his multimillion haul to Speer's widow and kids, who really are in a financial fix now ?  I haven't heard that to be the case.

Wow. Kill an American soldier fighting for Osama bin Laden and your country (Canada) will pay you $8 Million.  Makes you wonder if Canada is an ally, or what the hell they are.

Omar Khadr: Ex-Gitmo detainee who killed US soldier receives millions from Canada


----------



## Fenton Lum

Gee, guess we need to go to war with Canada as well.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Tells you where Canada's head is.  Up the UN's ass.  We need 2 walls.


----------



## protectionist

Fenton Lum said:


> Gee, guess we need to go to war with Canada as well.


In some way shape or form YES, indeed.


----------



## HenryBHough

From Canada you expected logic?


----------



## Fenton Lum

protectionist said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, guess we need to go to war with Canada as well.
> 
> 
> 
> In some way shape or form YES, indeed.
Click to expand...

But of course, the empire must have its way.


----------



## protectionist

Fenton Lum said:


> But of course, the empire must have its way.


I'm almost out of time on this library computer, but I'll just say that the word "empire" is derived from the word Imperialism.  And the US is the # 1 VICTIM of imperialism in the world today, as imperialism is practiced in the 21st century (by remittances$$$$)

Remittance Flows Worldwide in 2015


----------



## Toro

This is last week's news. 

There's been a dozen threads.


----------



## depotoo

Trudeau tells ya all you need to know...


----------



## easyt65

Canada awards Canadian-born, US Troop-murdering Gitmo terrorist millions in lawsuit over 'violated rights', refuses to freeze money to compensate US victims / family of victims...

Omar Khadr: Canada pays ex-Gitmo detainee who killed US soldier millions, but soldier's widow may never see a dime

"Canada agreed to pay the former Guantanamo prisoner a reported $8 million in a lawsuit alleging civil rights violations. The settlement included an apology.

The Canadian-born Khadr was 15 in 2002 when he tossed a grenade in a firefight that killed U.S. Army Sgt. 1st Class Christopher Speer, a special forces medic.

Tabitha Speer, the soldier's widow, and Layne Morris, who was blinded in the firefight, won a $134 million wrongful-death default judgment against Khadr two years ago in Utah.

Lawyers for the widow and Morris requested an order freezing Khadr’s assets, but last week a Canadian judge threw out the request, calling it “extraordinary."

Holding a Canadian-born terrorist accountable for killing / blinding US troops is 'extraordinary'?  No, PAYING a terrorist millions for being incarcerated for his terrorist acts is.


----------



## miketx

*Omar Khadr: Canada pays ex-Gitmo detainee who killed US soldier millions, but soldier's widow may never see a dime*

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau gave Omar Khadr a big payout, but the terrorist’s real victims may never see any of that money.

Canada agreed to pay the former Guantanamo prisoner a reported $8 million in a lawsuit alleging civil rights violations. The settlement included an apology.

The Canadian-born Khadr was 15 in 2002 when he tossed a grenade in a firefight that killed U.S. Army Sgt. 1st Class Christopher Speer, a special forces medic.

Tabitha Speer, the soldier's widow, and Layne Morris, who was blinded in the firefight, won a $134 million wrongful-death default judgment against Khadr two years ago in Utah.
Omar Khadr: Canada pays ex-Gitmo detainee who killed US soldier millions, but soldier's widow may never see a dime

Filthy scum....
*
Canada now a terrorist nation*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Canada is on the same road England is on...doom


----------



## tinydancer

People are freaking out across the country that Trudeau pulled this shit.

But it's who the country is stuck with. Urban in Canada rules. Without an electoral college the election is pretty well decided by two provinces with the largest populations. 

The Founding Fathers were BRILLIANT for constructing the college. Because without it only the popular vote in the mega urban areas rule. And make conservatives lives hell on earth.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

miketx said:


> *Omar Khadr: Canada pays ex-Gitmo detainee who killed US soldier millions, but soldier's widow may never see a dime*
> 
> Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau gave Omar Khadr a big payout, but the terrorist’s real victims may never see any of that money.
> 
> Canada agreed to pay the former Guantanamo prisoner a reported $8 million in a lawsuit alleging civil rights violations. The settlement included an apology.
> 
> The Canadian-born Khadr was 15 in 2002 when he tossed a grenade in a firefight that killed U.S. Army Sgt. 1st Class Christopher Speer, a special forces medic.
> 
> Tabitha Speer, the soldier's widow, and Layne Morris, who was blinded in the firefight, won a $134 million wrongful-death default judgment against Khadr two years ago in Utah.
> Omar Khadr: Canada pays ex-Gitmo detainee who killed US soldier millions, but soldier's widow may never see a dime
> 
> Filthy scum....








*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dragonlady

There is no evidence whatsoever the Omar Kadhr threw that hand grenade and much evidence that he didn't.

Let's start with Omar was 15 years old at the time US soldiers shot him in the back, nearly killing him.  He had no weapons.  He was discovered buried under a pile of rubble in an AlQaeda compound, bleeding from his wound. He was do thoroughly buried that US soldiers were walking on him not realizing he was under the rubble.

To believe he threw that grenade, you have to believe that after he threw it, and was shot, he buried himself under the rubble.

He was taken to Gitmo where he endured days and nights of torture. The Canadian government knew he was there - a 15 year old boy, and they did NOTHING to help him. In fact, they sent CSIS to participate in his torture.

Eventually Omar broke under torture and confessed to his supposed crimes. Confessing was the only way he could get sent back to Canada to serve his sentence and end his torture after being locked up at Gitmo for 10 years.

The ONLY thing this kid is guilty of is have an asshole father in AlQaeda.

Damn skippy his civil rights were violated. I blame Stephen Harper for this settlement. At worst, Omar was a child soldier. We're supposed to rehabilitate child soldiers, not torture them.


----------

